# Outdoor Scrog



## satymonster (Jun 20, 2010)

I am trying to keep my plants below a six foot fence line but after lsting they were just not cooperating. I put one metal screen over them only to have them grow straight through and two are growing through the second screen i place a ft n 1/2 higher as i speak. The tallest are a total of about 4 ft off of the ground. I am already coming up with ideas of how I am going to block them from view if/when they go over the fence. How tall do you think they will finish at? Do you believe i have significantly increased my yield by doing this?


----------



## EagleEyeHamThrust (Jun 20, 2010)

Scrog is great for low-profile growing, but expect them to grow at least a foot above the screen. LST is probably the easiest and best method for outdoor growing. Use big wire to stake the plants along the ground. It doesn't look like weed to the untrained eye, or even to helicopters. As long as you don't have a ton generating a huge odor for nearby neighbors, you should be good.


----------



## doowmd (Jun 21, 2010)

last year i threw a few seeds into an old dog kennel in early june, thinking they wouldnt get big enuff to be seen from the road....well i was wrong, this thing started growing like some kinda freak weed! (sarcasm intended) but seriously, it must've been from where i had kept the dogs in there (before), and all the shit that was there from them, cause that thing grew so big so fast that i had to pull an old minivan i had beside the kennel trying to block it from view. it grew above the top of the van and i started tying it to the kennel. the side branches AND the ones i tied down tried to grow above the top of the van!!! this went on for most of the summer, (sativa dom. bagseed i guess) until i finally harvested her in late sept. (prolly a month or more early due to being paraniod bout it). so to make a long story longer, and to give ya a heads up...start tying it down and be ready to keep tying it down, especially if its a sativa dom. strain. u may even have to cut off part of a branch here and there.


----------



## satymonster (Jun 21, 2010)

EagleEyeHamThrust said:


> Scrog is great for low-profile growing, but expect them to grow at least a foot above the screen. LST is probably the easiest and best method for outdoor growing. Use big wire to stake the plants along the ground. It doesn't look like weed to the untrained eye, or even to helicopters. As long as you don't have a ton generating a huge odor for nearby neighbors, you should be good.


I have a lst'd them but it was not enough so i tried to do a scrog. i expect them to be well over a foot beyond the screen also. they are there and its only june :/


----------



## MediMary (Jun 22, 2010)

im subbed for this one, looking good


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 23, 2010)

Hello,

You're aware that LST is designed to trigger a response that results in massive growth right? 

I would suggest sticking with SCROG, however changing the set up. I would say increase your screen dimensions and lower it to the canopy now. Spend your time pulling branches down through and laying them horizontal across the under side of the screen. The secondary growth will grow through while you train the tops to out reach the farthest parts of the screen. Depending on the time frame you&#8217;re looking at before flowering, you should be able to fill quite a screen by then. You could also allow them to grow through, and pull them back down and tie off on the screen...This continues the LST further more, and results in vigorous growth however can negatively stress some strains.

Your yield will increase due to adequate lighting to a larger surface area of flowers.


----------



## satymonster (Jun 23, 2010)

Too late to lower the second screen. they have already reached the second screen and there are four more solid months at least until harvest. these things have gotten bushy though.  im predicting atleast a solid 9x6x6 area of bush. who knows may be more.


----------



## TexasMonster (Jun 24, 2010)

I think I will watch this grow, you are gonna update for us, ¿que no?


----------



## OZUT (Jun 25, 2010)

This should be interesting.....


----------



## slump (Jun 25, 2010)

THIZZ or DIE!


----------



## thebugslaaaa (Jun 25, 2010)

u mean thizz and die??


----------



## satymonster (Jun 28, 2010)

thebugslaaaa said:


> u mean thizz and die??


hahahahaha


----------



## satymonster (Jul 5, 2010)

the plants in the raised beds should grow another foot over the next week with this nice sunny weather. 80's all week.


----------



## TexasMonster (Jul 5, 2010)

Very nice. Cant wait to see them buds.


----------



## jfa916 (Jul 5, 2010)

fuk those are huge and many of them i have a 4.6 ft high sativa and it kust keeps grwoing also good job on the grow


----------



## satymonster (Jul 5, 2010)

jfa916 said:


> fuk those are huge and many of them i have a 4.6 ft high sativa and it kust keeps grwoing also good job on the grow


 i was thinking they would end up 6 ft high a little while ago but now im thinking 8 ft


----------



## satymonster (Jul 11, 2010)

another update. low profile my ass. the girls will be over the six foot fence despite all of my early efforts. a blind will be up by later today. the leopard sharks and stingrays in the soil came through.


----------



## TexasMonster (Jul 11, 2010)

satymonster said:


> another update. low profile my ass. the girls will be over the six foot fence despite all of my early efforts. a blind will be up by later today. the leopard sharks and stingrays in the soil came through.


 When do you expect to harvest?


----------



## satymonster (Jul 11, 2010)

im expecting a mid october harvest, but there is no frost coming so it can go as long as it needs to. when do you harvest in texas?


----------



## TexasMonster (Jul 11, 2010)

To be honest, I am a newbie who will be finding out when that is. I have a bag seed plant that is 4ft and 5 inches tall. I just germed some Afghani seeds. Well, one has poked its head up and I am waiting on the other. I hope one of the Afghans is a female. If one aint I will still pollinate one of the bag seed branches just to have that experiance I suppose, and some seeds. I have two auto strains that have popped their heads up, Onyx and Auto Assassin. I bought a 10 pack of Master Kush but I plan on playing with those this winter inside or waiting until Spring. 

So the answer is, I dont know yet. I have been following your grow though. I intend to steal a couple things off you your experiance for my outside spring grow. I am growing these autos and the Afghans outside too.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 11, 2010)

Throw a carport over them. 

Click on the link below, I am having the same problem.

Peace
doublejj


----------



## hybridbuds (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm late but I gotta see this finish out. Looking good bro


----------



## satymonster (Jul 11, 2010)

TexasMonster said:


> To be honest, I am a newbie who will be finding out when that is. I have a bag seed plant that is 4ft and 5 inches tall. I just germed some Afghani seeds. Well, one has poked its head up and I am waiting on the other. I hope one of the Afghans is a female. If one aint I will still pollinate one of the bag seed branches just to have that experiance I suppose, and some seeds. I have two auto strains that have popped their heads up, Onyx and Auto Assassin. I bought a 10 pack of Master Kush but I plan on playing with those this winter inside or waiting until Spring.
> 
> So the answer is, I dont know yet. I have been following your grow though. I intend to steal a couple things off you your experiance for my outside spring grow. I am growing these autos and the Afghans outside too.


I want to try some of that master kush. ive heard great things about it. great high and good yield.



doublejj said:


> Throw a carport over them.
> 
> Click on the link below, I am having the same problem.
> 
> ...


how much is a carport?



hybridbuds said:


> I'm late but I gotta see this finish out. Looking good bro


thanks man. tune in because i want to see how its going to finish too


----------



## Magnificient (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm scribed to this string. I need help with the pictures. The ones you guys post show up below screen and when I scroll down the picture just disappears. I'll ask for help on the other two strings I'm scribed to, but if you know how to fix this, please send me a pm. Thanks.


----------



## MIKE JONES (Jul 15, 2010)

hell ya i like it!


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 15, 2010)

how many plants dude? looks really nice >>> respect


----------



## kevin (Jul 15, 2010)

sweet grow, your my hero this is the setup i'll use next year!!! you can make a giant fucking chia pet if you want to.


----------



## rolled1 (Jul 15, 2010)

subscribed! I wanna see how this plays out!


----------



## satymonster (Jul 15, 2010)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> how many plants dude? looks really nice >>> respect


there is five plants but if i had the money i would give each plant their own raised bed and screens with more soil.


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 16, 2010)

what strains?


----------



## satymonster (Jul 16, 2010)

Kushberry, J27, and a bagseed


----------



## satymonster (Jul 29, 2010)

well since my last post ive been battling with gophers. they have taken out my two tomato plants, gnawed a branch off one of the kushberries and gnawed into the stem of the bagseed. after flooding the boxes and their burrows, putting in noise deterent sticks and poison they are gone for now.


----------



## purplehazin (Jul 29, 2010)

Look at the size of those stalks!! Hoe Lee Shit! Great fucking grow man!


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 30, 2010)

yes. amazing shit mate!


----------



## satymonster (Jul 30, 2010)

almost lost it all to gophers


----------



## rolled1 (Aug 2, 2010)

I would have cried with you!


----------



## 808toker (Aug 2, 2010)

damn, and they aint even done vegging yet. cant wait to see what you harvest! looks like youll have plenty to go around haha. thats some good growing right there +rep and subed


----------



## jack the beanstalk (Aug 2, 2010)

Watch those fucking gophers!


----------



## 808toker (Aug 2, 2010)

jack the beanstalk said:


> Watch those fucking gophers!


 yeah man i would put a mini fence around the outside of the stalks


----------



## satymonster (Aug 4, 2010)

they grew 1/2 a ft in 4 days


----------



## satymonster (Aug 4, 2010)

808toker said:


> yeah man i would put a mini fence around the outside of the stalks


yea i think i am going to do that


----------



## satymonster (Aug 4, 2010)

purplehazin said:


> Look at the size of those stalks!! Hoe Lee Shit! Great fucking grow man!





Mr. Cheetah said:


> yes. amazing shit mate!





808toker said:


> damn, and they aint even done vegging yet. cant wait to see what you harvest! looks like youll have plenty to go around haha. thats some good growing right there +rep and subed


thank you. i can't wait to see where they are going to finish at


----------



## veggiegardener (Aug 6, 2010)

satymonster said:


> they grew 1/2 a ft in 4 days


Beautifully healthy!


----------



## satymonster (Sep 7, 2010)

an update. 9ft kushberries and all plants are almost 3 weeks into flower.


----------

